# BBB Rating



## WinniWoman (Jul 17, 2012)

Somewhere on TUG I saw a post about Wyndham having a very bad rating with the Better Business Bureau. Does anyone know anything about this? I lost track of where the post was and wanted to follow it.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 17, 2012)

There's a few, but here is one.

Here's the BBB lnk directly.


----------



## carl2591 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Better Business Bureau, BBB rating on Wyndham Timeshare Resorts, Orlando*

that just goes to show how worthless the BBB really is in terms of consumer protection.   They have and have had a "F" rating for the while but still sheep go to slaughter every day and buy from this owner hating company. 

http://www.bbb.org/central-florida/...ham-vacation-ownership-in-orlando-fl-20000283


shame they get away with theft every day. 

EDIT

here is what funny.,. on BBB website they have "closed" 554 complaints against Wyndham in the past 12 months.. What does closed mean?.. That means the BBB tried to contact Wyndham about the complaint and got no return answer so they "closed" the complaint..  BBB makes it sound like the complainant was satisfied with the outcome which is not true i would guess.


but this is all a guess on my part.. for the most part. want to know for sure, call BBB and ask them..


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 17, 2012)

Agreed, the BBB is really a toothless organization. I can't remember the last time I looked up a company there (before today, that is).


----------



## ronparise (Jul 17, 2012)

There are good reasons to buy a Wyndham timeshare and good reasons not to buy a Wyndham timeshare, but a BBB rating is not a reason to do either one. Its a pay for ratings organization that should give itself an F

abc report...Hamas gets an A- rating from BBB


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 17, 2012)

An "F"-Wow! Myself and fellow Smuggs owners are hoping that the Wyndham affiliation will be an asset for our resort, but I'm wondering......

I agree that you can't go by BBB ratings these days, but still.....a B or C maybe, but an "F"-not good!


----------



## justmeinflorida (Jul 17, 2012)

if you go to this page: scroll down to "Complaint Breakdown by Resolution"

BBB Consumer Complaints for Wyndham

you'll see that Wyndham has (78) they failed to resolve, (273) they made a good faith effort to resolve, (33) neither parties could find enough evidence to resolve issue and (14) did not receive response from business.

Not saying Wyndham is good or bad, but was just pointing this out because I looked a little further.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 18, 2012)

ronparise said:


> There are good reasons to buy a Wyndham timeshare and good reasons not to buy a Wyndham timeshare, but a BBB rating is not a reason to do either one. Its a pay for ratings organization that should give itself an F
> 
> abc report...Hamas gets an A- rating from BBB




Ron:

A real eye opener. I have kinda  heard over the years, but does  lay it out like it is.

It is also interesting to note rating is for WVO not Wyndham Worldwide parent!

But, I still would never knowingly do business with an "F" BBB rated company or an e-bay  seller  with less than say 90%.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 19, 2012)

All the the negatives are likely remorse and complaints when people buy at full fare and then find they can't get out of the contract they signed. 

Think of all your first experiences in buying a timeshare.  

I might be surprised if all timeshare sales for any affiliate resorts or clubs, with the expection of Disney, likely have complaints.  Disney has so much pixie dust flying around that no one would likely even see fit to complain about them.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 29, 2013)

Guess what? Personal - also known as PAYDAY - loans are also big time swindlers. Worse than pond scum, charging over 1200% APR.

Back to Wyndham, it's correct, most - if not all - BBB complaints are related to sales weasels. Outside of the sales floor, most people love the resorts!

TS


----------

